# Let's talk chocolate. and valentines Easter scents!



## Lbrown123 (Dec 27, 2014)

I need to order Chocolate of course and valentines scents (chocolate) and Easter scents(candy) what's the best? The nephews and nieces don't have a clue but my son loves candy!


----------



## KristaY (Dec 28, 2014)

Oooh! Thanks for starting this thread! I've been giving this topic a lot of thought lately. For some reason I can't make myself make chocolate scented soap so I can't speak to that one, lol. I think if I ever did I'd mix it with spearmint as my favorite ice cream is Mint Chocolate Chip. I made a batch of Sour Watermelon Candy (NG) CP soap that's been curing about a month and it was a dream to work with (no A or D). I think the scent has faded slightly though. One of my favorites is Tart Apple from BB. No bad behavior, lots of time to play with color and swirls, scent stuck really well for me. I also did a Mango Lime Sorbet with NG's Mango Sorbet and BB's Lime. It smells just like rainbow sherbet. That one also behaved really well and so far the scent is still sticking after a month. I can't wait to hear what others have to say about chocolate and candy......


----------



## TVivian (Dec 28, 2014)

Do you have a place you usually like to order from? I have Brambleberry "dark rich chocolate"  it's nice and really strong in the finished soap. It's chocolate with a rum-my finish. Like a chocolate liqueur. That's the only chocolate I've tried.


----------



## KristaY (Dec 28, 2014)

TVivian said:


> Do you have a place you usually like to order from? I have Brambleberry "dark rich chocolate" it's nice and really strong in the finished soap. It's chocolate with a rum-my finish. Like a chocolate liqueur. That's the only chocolate I've tried.


 
 I have a few sample bottles of Dark Rich Chocolate that keep staring at me. Did you mix it with any other scent or use it alone? The rum-my finish sounds interesting. Also, did it discolor to brown? I haven't looked at the vanillin content. Thanks TVivian!


----------



## TVivian (Dec 28, 2014)

KristaY said:


> I have a few sample bottles of Dark Rich Chocolate that keep staring at me. Did you mix it with any other scent or use it alone? The rum-my finish sounds interesting. Also, did it discolor to brown? I haven't looked at the vanillin content. Thanks TVivian!




I did mix it so I can't say what it's like all by itself. The first time I used my sample in a 5 lb batch of pumpkin spice soap. I could smell the chocolate just with that tiny amount so I re-ordered a larger bottle. It does turn very dark brown! Over 15% vanillin content, but the brown doesn't seem to migrate into lighter colored swirls. (Yet)


----------



## rainycityjen (Dec 28, 2014)

Chocolate Amber and Champagne Pear from NG are on my V-Day wish list.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Dec 28, 2014)

I do like Dark rich Chocolate from BB, but I was hoping there were some other ideas out there. I really don't want to order again from BB right now. I will need this in a hurry! I like Chocolate Drizzle from WSP but not as much. I think last year for VDay I did DRC frob BB a with black cherry (from WSP) center. It was nice but the cherry faded so it was really just chocolate. But it did not have that Easter chocolate smell that I am envisioning. I am thinking of white chocolate/raspberry for V-day and a combo of cheap chocolate/ jelly beans for Easter. I just need to find the right scents to pull it off. Any thoughts or better suggestions? I mostly make for kids/teens for teacher gifts and Easter baskets.

For instance I am looking at Easter Bunny Burps from NG and I am trying to envision musk and flowers and I don't think the kids are going to like it.

I am looking those up Rainycityjen and both sound nice. Please let me know how those come out! The Champagne Pear sounds like a good New Years soap!  I tried the Chocolate Orchid sample from NG and it was nice. Very dark. Not exactly food type but more perfume. I liked it.

Krista you are giving me great ideas for summer Birthdays! Those sound great! What kid wouldn't want to bath in ice cream and candy?


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 28, 2014)

To me the Dark Rich Chocolate from BB ended up smelling more like chocolate cake.   While I would say any chocolate is a great thing, I've been looking for more of a real chocolate scent. Like opening up a candy bar. I haven't found one yet.


----------



## doriettefarm (Dec 28, 2014)

Lbrown123 said:


> I do like Dark rich Chocolate from BB, but I was hoping there were some other ideas out there. I really don't want to order again from BB right now. I will need this in a hurry! I like Chocolate Drizzle from WSP but not as much. I think last year for VDay I did DRC frob BB a with black cherry (from WSP) center. It was nice but the cherry faded so it was really just chocolate. But it did not have that Easter chocolate smell that I am envisioning. I am thinking of white chocolate/raspberry for V-day and a combo of cheap chocolate/ jelly beans for Easter. I just need to find the right scents to pull it off. Any thoughts or better suggestions? I mostly make for kids/teens for teacher gifts and Easter baskets.
> 
> For instance I am looking at Easter Bunny Burps from NG and I am trying to envision musk and flowers and I don't think the kids are going to like it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for mentioning the Chocolate Orchid from NG . . . I've been wanting to try that one.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 28, 2014)

If you have a nice lily that would be very Easter-y.


----------



## newbie (Dec 28, 2014)

Liquid Crack from Daystar smells like candy but not any vanilla type of candy. It's more like sugary dots on a paper strip-type. It holds very very well. Very popular with kids and I've heard it is popular with women as well. Of course Energy from BB always gets mentioned because it smells like sweetarts to many and I could see that appealing to kids. Cotton Candy is definitely a candy smell-unmistakably- but has vanilla in it and discolors to a tan color, at least. Even with TD it will discolor to an off white but if the kids like cotton candy, they won't care. I think I have Peaks.

I would do a search on Jelly Bean FO or scents because I swear I've seen it someplace.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 28, 2014)

My chocolate soaps don't sell  I like hot cocoa by wsp though.


----------



## jade-15 (Dec 28, 2014)

newbie said:


> I would do a search on Jelly Bean FO or scents because I swear I've seen it someplace.



Aussie soap supplies stocks brambleberry FO and they sell "sugar plum fairy" under the name "jelly bean".
I have bought chocolate from Sweetcakes but never soaped with it. OOB it smells delicious.
I think energy smells like lollies, I want to try mixing it with something to make it more candy like (possibly jelly bean/sugar plum fairy).


----------



## Lbrown123 (Dec 29, 2014)

Newbie, If I order from Daystar I will have to get a list together. I haven't ordered there yet. Sounds like fun! It's raining here anyway today! I could go out to build another shelf for all of the fragrance samples I am going to order!

Jade-15 thanks for those ideas! I haven't ordered from Sweetcakes yet either! Lol!

Lizflowers42 I agree most chocolate doesn't appeal to grown-ups.

Thanks for sharing your ideas!


----------



## srblatt17 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have had good luck with my chocolate soap.  I believe I got the dark chocolate from NG and also used cocoa butter. 


 I like chocolate myself.


----------



## jade-15 (Dec 30, 2014)

lizflowers42 said:


> My chocolate soaps don't sell  I like hot cocoa by wsp though.



I like chocolate... And coffee... But I would probably hesitate to use a chocolate soap as I shower just before bed. If I shower with a chocolate soap I imagine I would crave chocolate/something sweet for a whole.
That's just me though


----------



## Lbrown123 (Jan 2, 2015)

Those are both beautiful soaps! I hope to make something similar for VDay. I will start on some I beds tomorrow and will hopefully have some fragrance arrive soon. I ordered a load of chocolate and candy fragrance samples from Peak. Great job on those!


----------



## Lbrown123 (Jan 12, 2015)

v-day soap


----------



## Lbrown123 (Jan 12, 2015)

Raspberry Truffle and yes it discolors!


----------



## Lbrown123 (Jan 12, 2015)

Easter this is that BB Lettuce fragrance with chocolate eggs.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 12, 2015)

All those soaps look great.  I too dont' have any luck selling chocolate soap.  The only one that sells well is my kitchen soap which is coffee/chocolate with coffee grounds and coffee as the liquid.  

I like Bite me (NG)....I color it red/pink and it's a great sweet fragrance.  It's a great seller for me in both soap and sugar scrubs.  Energy from BB is great too.  I so want to make soap.  I made my shaving soap and liquid soap 2 weeks ago otherwise haven't soaped in almost 4 months.


----------



## srblatt17 (Jan 12, 2015)

Super cute holiday soap!


----------



## Lbrown123 (Jan 13, 2015)

I am not feeling like these are my best. The imbeds were so hard to get straight. I think it would have been better to leave them whole on the tops and just cut. I have only done the round circles and those are easy. I also did not think it would push down on my layers. But they are gifts! Thanks for the complements! I will keep trying.


----------



## MarisaJensen (Jan 13, 2015)

All these soaps are so lovely.


----------

